# July 14th 2012 BMQ - Who else is going?



## RyaeC (8 Jun 2012)

Hey all,

Just got the call I hoped for for so long! Swearing in on July14th. Will be flying up on the 14th of July, BMQ on the 16th of July! Anyone else going? Just want to see if anyone else on here is heading on their way soon as well! Good to get familiar with people you will be spending the next while with!

Thanks guys!

[P.S. I am so incredibly excited and I am so ready to be challenged! Tough mudder right before I go!]  :warstory: :camo:


----------



## mouse604 (8 Jun 2012)

I'll be there!

I will be flying over on the 14th of July, and I'm also a female going combat arms!


----------



## RyaeC (8 Jun 2012)

ME as well! I am a female going in for Infantry Solider! I am flying out July 14th as well! That is great!


----------



## Shiggalowe (10 Jun 2012)

I'll be on the BMQ course starting July 16th as well. Swearing in on the 11th and flying out from Calgary on the 14th. Congrats Ryae on making Infantry Soldier! That was my primary trade once upon a time, before I got stamped with V4 vision  (  Damn eyes, ain't good fer nuthin haha) All for the best though as I started looking into ACISS and was quickly persuaded by the trade. 
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Jhunt (10 Jun 2012)

I'll be there too! Going RMS clerk, this will be my second time going through basic! I completed basic in 2006 and now here I am going again...lol how lucky am I!!!!


----------



## antonovic.aleksanadar (12 Jun 2012)

RyaeC said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Just got the call I hoped for for so long! Swearing in on July14th. Will be flying up on the 14th of July, BMQ on the 16th of July! Anyone else going? Just want to see if anyone else on here is heading on their way soon as well! Good to get familiar with people you will be spending the next while with!
> 
> ...



I'm going on the 14th as well! Going Sonar op. As for the Tough Mudder, I had to cancel as I'm not willing to risk injury days before I head out. I was looking forward to going to Whistler. I hear St. Jean is nice this time of the year too, ha, ha!
Anyone coming out of Victoria?


----------



## cloudstryker (19 Jun 2012)

Hello everyone, coming out from Vancouver, I am going on the 14th and BMQ starts on the 16th for me too! Glad to see another person in the Navy, I am going as an NCI Op! See you all there!


----------



## Spark (22 Jun 2012)

I will be there as well! The trade I was selected for is Combat Engineering! I am really surprised to have been selected so soon (I thought the next dates for CE were in August).

I'll see you all there!


----------



## Spark (23 Jun 2012)

Is there a facebook group for this BMQ start date?


----------



## antonovic.aleksanadar (23 Jun 2012)

there is now. 

July 14 2012 BMQ


----------



## RyaeC (24 Jun 2012)

I need an invite to this FB group!


Also, tough mudder was awesome! I am very sore, but if I can get through a special ops course, I feel like I could probably make it through Basic Training. I feel so sore a tired, but it feels good.

Excited to see so many people are heading up on july 14th! I am so excited to meet everyone!

Only 20 more days guys!  HOORAH! :warstory: :camo:


----------



## antonovic.aleksanadar (25 Jun 2012)

I made the page a public forum, you can just sign up.     

If there is an issue, just PM me and I'll put you on, there are only two people on it so far, lol.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2012)

Sonar0p said:
			
		

> I made the page a public forum, you can just sign up.
> 
> If there is an issue, just PM me and I'll put you on, there are only two people on it so far, lol.




Just a reminder:  You are aspiring to enter into a Profession that requires you to be very cognizant of Security.  Perhaps you may want to look at this:

Killing with Keyboards


----------



## jaygres (26 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone!!!

July 14.....flying out to good ol' St. Jean as well !  Been training like a mad man...hoping for the best and definitely excited to meet new people!

Anyone else in the Resource Management Clerk trade?


Meeet you all soon


----------



## Jhunt (26 Jun 2012)

I'm going rms as well


----------



## jaygres (26 Jun 2012)

Sweet!!!   I'm excited but scared all at the same time.  One step at a time, right!  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## EngineerWannabe (29 Jun 2012)

Is this topic about the BMQ being run up in nanaimo?


----------



## thezeus (3 Jul 2012)

see you soon


----------



## thezeus (3 Jul 2012)

see you soon


----------



## The Point (3 Jul 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm also going to BMQ on July 14th. I was also told selections for Combat Engineer were in August. Got the call, leave in two weeks.

Looking forward to all the good and the bad times we are going to go through!


----------



## Words_Twice (3 Jul 2012)

Listen to Mr. Wallace. Click on his profile. You are joining the Army, not a cub pack.


----------



## Spark (3 Jul 2012)

Words_Twice said:
			
		

> Listen to Mr. Wallace. Click on his profile. You are joining the Army, not a cub pack.



^Very true.
It was my fault for mentioning fb and I apologize.


Congrats to everyone who has made it this far and I can not wait to start!


----------



## opp550 (6 Jul 2012)

I'm going field artillery out of Vancouver. See you guys there!


----------



## jaygres (9 Jul 2012)

Autobiography----check
vaccination list----check
birth certificate---check
copies of transcripts---check
bank info----check
swearing in----Wednesday at 1pm
Justifying this move to my mom----tune in later!  

By this time next week....we'll be at St. Jean on our first day.


----------



## Spark (11 Jul 2012)

jaygres said:
			
		

> Justifying this move to my mom----tune in later!



haha Samesies.



Swear in this morning at 0730! Can't wait to begin next week  See you all there!


----------



## topguy112 (16 Jul 2012)

Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician




Handed in my app on Friday, 
Waiting on call to come in to do test. 

Will keep u updated. Really looking forward to leave Edmonton. 

Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2012)

You posted in "July 14th 2012 BMQ"

I doubt you are going to be on that one, no matter how fast your application process goes.

 :


----------



## RyaeC (13 Oct 2012)

As a matter of fact, I was accepted to the "July 14thBMQ" and I'm graduating on Thursday. Weird.


----------



## MikeL (13 Oct 2012)

RyaeC,  are you replying to CDN Aviator?  If so I believe his reply was directed at topguy112 not you.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Oct 2012)

RyaeC said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, I was accepted to the "July 14thBMQ" and I'm graduating on Thursday. Weird.



Wasn't talking to you, as a matter of fact and all.


----------

